# TSF IRC room.



## screen317 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well the topic has been addressed in the past (year or two ago), and I thought I'd bring it up for discussion.

Since the TSF Chat Room gives me a 404 error, would it be feasible to create an irc channel for TSF?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What would be discussed in the IRC room?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Things such as Hardware Help, MS Support, that kind of stuff? It gives another way to gain access to our never ending support options :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Discussed here and was decided that its not efficient for future reference as explained here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/chat-system-205961.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I read it, thanks carsey :smile:.

Also we have a chat room!! Why didn't I know about this :grin:. Can someone give me instruction for me to get there or a link.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I think its gone now.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

How come the preexisting chat is gone now? lack of interest, or did people *such as myself* just not know about it?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Not many staff used it and the reasons in the thread i gave a link to.


----------



## screen317 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all of the information everyone.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

Doesn't mean you cant have a chat room just to talk, after all the forum does have lots social aspects to it. In addition, lots of members would be more than willing to point someone who wanted help in the right direction if they were unsure of where to go.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It could also be used for spammers advertising things.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've seen this idea about using chat rooms in other groups and forums .. and it never seems to have worked in any of them.
It's a great idea in theory but no good in practice .. when on a forum if you want to get up and ignore everything around you .. you can do it easily .. when it's live and you're in the hot seat, you don't get away so easily. You'll also find that you have to see it through to the end . Can't say after 3 hours of talking someone halfway through a problem "Time for bed bye"" catch you tomorrow .. and leave a half disassembled PC in pieces on the kitchen floor. Nor will you get anyone coming in to take over ..he won't have any recourse to material to know what has been done & why - nor what's left to be sorted out ..

IRC is a great way for people to chat and say hello , share some ideas and whatever but not for recording and sharing problems and problem solving .. 

If you want IRC .. just give your details in your profile .. 
and just remind me .. for those who have put their details there .. how may people have called & asked you to help solve a problem???


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

We tried it on another forum I belonged too, did not work so well, we even had a live staff meeting that accomplished nothing


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Another forum I am a member of has a Chatbox. It is an Off-Topic chat area. They do not respond to Technical Support requests in this area. All requests for Technical Support must be posted in the appropriate forums. It gives members a chance to say hello to each other in real time and seems to work well. ...just a thought


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd like to have an IRC channel just for goofing around and talking shop.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I can see the positives but i can also see that many people would ask questions about how to solve problems in it aswell.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

I think carsey is right. Its already happening in the Blogs.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/blogs/53577-sinclair_tm/51-last-post.html#comment100


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

All you do is tell them to start a thread.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I also suppose we could filter out URLs to prevent spam aswell.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

So long as it is purely used for real-time gab it could work. Of course, as discussed, it can not be used for support questions. If it is purely a break/lunch room, then it could work. The "No Work Allowed" rule would have to be strictly enforced, not just on the users but also the staff. Bad staff!


----------

